#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  How Equity and Venture Capital Funding Work?

## MDilbara

Guys,

I run a startup, and with God's grace were doing decent. There are people who are interested in investing on us, and I don't have a clear picture on how this investment, equity, shares, profit for investors, etc. work. 

If anyone can suggest me any material, book, video series, or anything, much appreciated. 

TIA

----------


## Shana

> Guys,
> 
> I run a startup, and with God's grace were doing decent. There are people who are interested in investing on us, and I don't have a clear picture on how this investment, equity, shares, profit for investors, etc. work. 
> 
> If anyone can suggest me any material, book, video series, or anything, much appreciated. 
> 
> TIA


I'm sorry I'm not familiar with such terms. But if you want, you can contact SurfEdge, a startup by IIT undergrads or TuitionFactory  start up by JPura undergrads. They might be able to help you.

----------


## MDilbara

Thanks for your links!

----------

